# power conversion for DC controller



## Element One Dan (May 30, 2009)

Can anyone explain the nature of how current flows in a PM controller

Consider this hypothetical scenario. lets use simple numbers for easy math.

A controller has three inputs: B+ , M-, B-
Controller has a range of 50V - 150V

The battery bank used has a voltage of 100V and the motor used runs at 50V.
If the current going through the motor is 10A, what is the current coming from the batteries (assuming 100%). Would it be 5A (power is converted) or 10A (current stays the same).


THANKS!!!


----------



## frodus (Apr 12, 2008)

because you say "100%" I'm guessing you mean throttle position?

If so, the motor gets 100V and 10A, just as the batteries will supply 100V and 10A.

If you're actually limiting the controller to 50% so that it never goes above 50V, then you'd only ever be at 50% of the voltage, and thus 50% of the current on the batteries.

basically, power in is power out.


----------

